# International Filipino Martial Arts Gathering 2



## James Miller (May 26, 2016)

Join us for an All Star lineup of Filipino Martial Artist at ICFMA Gathering 2: East Coast. This is all-day training with some of the best.

This year's headliner is Datu Tim Hartman or Presas Arnis, coming to us from Buffalo, NY.

Other sessions will include:
1) Guro Brian Brown (Covering CTS empty hands vs knife)
2) Lakan Guro Chris Caban (Covering Stick Grappling)
3) Guro Keith Davis (Covering Stick and Knife)
4) PG Ryan Monolopolus (Siniwali flow)
5) Open Sparring / Training (Padded and Live)

Cost $99 pre-registration (via paypal to oncameracombatives@gmail.com) or $125 at the door.

Group and club discounts available.

International Filipino Martial Arts Gathering 2


----------

